# Traxxas slash question...



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

Over the years I have raced several forms of nitro RC. I left the sport several years ago for a few diff reasons. I ran a monster GT and then a hot bodies ligtning truggy. Some of you folks may remember the Xdome in dayton??

Anyway, My career has since taken me to Medina Ohio and I have been hearing a lot of buzz about the "box stock" traxxas slash class they run outdoors in medina and indoors in Columbus. 

I would love to here what some actual racers of this truck have to say about racing it. I am wondering a few things: 

1. I am used to the expensive "throw money at it till its fast" life of nitro racing...is it possible that this truck is, fast, fun, and reliable in truely stock form?

2. Do you get sick of it and want to just throw a brushless and a 100 plus cell lipo pack, all the aluminum parts you can find just because its too slow and breaks shock ends, swingarms, etc...???

At looking at prices, in theory, I could get the truck - a good radio that I don't have to worry about others' frequencies - a few lipo packs - charger - and x tras for less than 600.00. If that's the case I am in - but I am careful as I have seen how rapidly this "$600.00" expense goes well into the thousands real quick. 

For traxxas owners....Your thoughts on racing the slash?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I haven't bought mine yet. But the guys that have them think they are a blast, realistic, don't break often; in addition some are putting on 1/8th scale late model bodies and running them on dirt ovals. All they ones I have seen are stock with maybe radio and receiver changes.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

At our local track we run them. Have about 15 per week. Just got done with a special "Slash Bash" and had about 40 entries. If your track runs a truly "stock" class then most will only allow a controller and speed control change. EVERYTHING else has to stay stock.

We do also have a "mod" class where just about anything can be changed except the tires and body have to be made for the Slash. The tires limit the amount of power that can be put down so having a really hot motor doesn't help much except if the track was large. At the Slash Bash I ran the "mod" class with my bone stock Slash. Out of a class of 13 mod Slashes, I got 3rd in the A main.

As for speed, TQ in the 13.5 stadium truck class normally gets 17 to 18 laps. Stock Slashes get 16 to 17 laps. These are 6 minute races.

I have been running mine since last August. The only expense I have is I put in a new receiver so I could run my own radio and I bought a new sets of tires. You only need one LiPo pack as they only take about 1500mAh out of the battery so you can use the same one all night, just recharge between races. The only reason I bought new tires was because Traxxas changed the tire/rim design and I wanted to see if the new ones are better.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Our club runs them box stock. Except for two allowed changes: any receiver, and aluminum shock caps, we can literally only use what comes in the box. That is even to the point of saying we only have a choice of two pinions: the 18 comes on it to begin with or the optional 23. battery is open, most guys run a LiPo, some run 7 cell packs. Fluids (shock oil, diff grease) can be changed.

Everyone who runs this class loves that they are not throwing money at it. Quite a lot of the people who race the slash are serious 1/8th scale nitro buggy racers. It's relaxing for them - they don't have to worry about engine tuning or choosing the right tires for the current condition. They put it on the track and race.


----------



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

Excellent, that's what I wanted to know. Hankster, thanks for the battery advice, that saves me $ as I figured I would need several (gotta remember the last electric rc I ran was a hornet in 1985) I will likely pick mine up in the next few weeks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is what is nice about LiPo, you can use them over and over. They even tend to be better after the first run. The stock Slash class rules can vary a bit from place to place. Our track allows different ESCs because the stock one doesn't have a LiPo cutoff. I run the stock ESC because I never run the LiPo that low. While we don't name the shock caps as changeable I don't think anyone would bitch as it doesn't increase performance. It's a durability issue, some have popped the plastic stock caps (I haven't).

Personally, I think driving it will help my stadium truck driving skills as you have to really drive the thing due to the somewhat limited traction, Last year my driving got pretty sloppy and learning throttle control again should help me a lot.

Just a bit of observation. Some have had issues with the durability of the Titan motor and have had to replace a few of them (about $25 each). I am running the same one since Aug and it's still fast. I think the reason the others are burning theirs out so fast is because they run them for 15 minutes at a time and overheat them. I don't think I've ever run mine more then 7 minutes at once. My theory is that they get overheated by running them a long time and they fail.


----------



## LWracer (Mar 10, 2007)

I ran one a couple of weeks ago and loved it.....after watching and preparing my sons stuff for about 5 yrs....I had fun! It is really is a blast, side by side door banging action!
Mostly tracks in florida run a stock class and a mod class......LIpo's are great, we can run the same ones from our 10th scale oval car.....

Jeff


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

When you get your lipo, make sure it is a high mah and high c rating. There is a huge difference from a 3200 20c and the smc 5200 30c.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

We run a slash class on asphault from box stock to limited mod and its a blast. I've been running mine basically box stock. Just changed the receiver, so I can use my regular radio and having alot of fun. Here's a video of one of our races


----------



## gettinnauti (Jan 25, 2009)

where about in medina do you race? what times? any indoor? and what days? i race at classic raceways in the akron area and we are running a indoor slash class its stock mainly but i have a couple different brushless motors ive been playing with so far my novak 13.5 and my LRP 10.5 have been the best.. However the stock class is alot of fun very low maintence and very reliable. Lipo is deffinetly the way to go


----------



## cholawa (Feb 7, 2009)

the slash is a great car that virtually will never break and is loads of fun. we get 40 of them at least on friday night club races. i run a lipo in mine and it is fine as long as you dont run it for more than 6 minuites with the stock esc


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

as a fellow racer at the track in medina, welcome.. 
now i have not raced a slash yet, but i have watched it grow at this track and seen a bunch off them raced. its a realy fun class to run from what i have seen. any ways heres a link to there web site http://www.medinarcraceway.com/ 
its not fully updated yet, but it gives you an idea of rules and such.
most people were using 4500 or larger lipos because they used to run 10/15 minute slash mains, depending on the turn out.. and as hank said, stock a extra motor because they did run them pretty long mains with them, and alot of people had issues. that and running in the rain did not help, but was a fun race to watch.. 

mames


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

youtube has a video of a slash with a camera mounted inside u all should see it.... it was taken at washtenaw last Sat.... a must for all slash owners or potentially slash buyers..... we even run them on the oval at BFG and RCPROPLEX in fruitport MI ....I bought mine last fall and have only replaced the body due to fact I wanted a #99 paint job.....most fun truck I have ever owned and I have had everything from the mini's to a truggy..... best $200 I EVER SPEND IN rc...


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with newbie, best truck I have ever bought (next to my rock crawler). They are a blast and look so real that it adds a great new dimension to racing.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Quinn said:


> Over the years I have raced several forms of nitro RC. I left the sport several years ago for a few diff reasons. I ran a monster GT and then a hot bodies ligtning truggy. Some of you folks may remember the Xdome in dayton??
> 
> Anyway, My career has since taken me to Medina Ohio and I have been hearing a lot of buzz about the "box stock" traxxas slash class they run outdoors in medina and indoors in Columbus.
> 
> ...


The Slash is truely one of the best releases in the RC Industry as far as vehicles in a LONG time.
Economical, Pretty fast considering it has a closed endbell motor. If you keep the wheels turning, you can make some pretty good laps with it. To top it off it is fun and pretty realistic as far as how it handles.
We have an average of 25 of them at Washtenaw RC Raceway in Ann Arbor. As was mentioned, you can see the video of the action if you search Washtenaw on You Tube.
The only thing you need to do is put a good quality radio in it and keep the motor clean. Like any inexpensive motor, Sometimes you get a good one and some times you get a bad one. Mine is a rocket as long as I keep the motor cleaned and lubed.

You won't go wrong if get into one. They are a blast.
Dan


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I run a $1500 truggy and a $1000 1/10 electric mod truck. The Slash class started gaining steam quickly at our track so my wife bought me one. Best racing fun I've had period! I have yet to break a single part on mine. If I were to only race one class a week, the "expensive" vehicles would sit, no questions asked. You won't regret picking one of these up.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

I had the couple grand truggy and buggy to dork if ya remember. I tried the cheaper mod stadium truck class and sold all my nitro-wont look back. This year ima be be able to run my brothers slash with ya! I would like to try driving a electric 1/8 now that there are quite a few and the bugs seem worked out(that might suck me back in). Moral- Ive had more fun with the cheap(ya right) stuff


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Kevin and I will both be sporting 1/8 scale brushless buggies this year at the Oak. I know you have a "thing" with Traxxas, but when you see or race in that Slash class, you'll have to have one. That class is awesome. There are a lot of inexperienced guys in the class too, but the group of "a-mainers" have some sweet battles with our Slashes. Look forward to racing with you:thumbsup:.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you guys too this summer in the slash class:thumbsup: Eric you usually set-up near the tree line next to the oval and electric-offroad track correct I herd from kevin that you guys are doing something this summer that i have to wait too see so see you on the other forum:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep. Kevin and I are like siamese twins at the track. We have big plans for our pit area that all will have to wait and see. Should be a fun summer:woohoo:.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Id take it that you two pit next to each other then:woohoo:I will have to join that crowed:thumbsup:A friend gave me a hyperion charge pritty nice, really new and the best part is it was only $15 so I have a second charger:thumbsup: but im thinking sell it get a decent lipo, (the one i always talk about) that way I have a battery to run in the slash at least in the begining of the race season, then when my Birth day comes in May 11th ill get a onyx 230 and another lipo... thats the current game plan:thumbsup:


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

King Dork said:


> Yep. Kevin and I are like siamese twins at the track. We have big plans for our pit area that all will have to wait and see. Should be a fun summer:woohoo:.


Uh oh Ima have to sick Ted on your ez-up


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Carefull hell release his pitbull on ya:drunk:And if you can even get past that you'll be wipped with a meat-stick:woohoo::drunk:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I've heard about the epic Ted vs. Easy-Up rumble. From what I heard, the Easy-Up got a few good licks in as well, so I don't think he can take both of our Easy-Ups at the same time. Besides, Jamie is joining our club and he'll bounce a bottle of Cuervo off of Ted's head before he makes his first move:freak:. Not sure if I'm gonna bring Bindy (my pit bull) out since Ted might see her and fall in love and I'd hate to see what those puppies would look like (oh wait, she's fixed, never mind). Not sure what our pit theme is gonna be this summer, but it will be "interesting". 
Kyle, those Hyperion chargers are suppose to be pretty nice so I'd say keep it. If you insist on selling it, PM me on this or the other forum and I might take it off of your hands. That Slash class is gonna be off the wall this summer:woohoo:.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, ill give it a week, to see if I like it:thumbsup:My plan was to sell the charger so I have a reedy 5000 35c lipo for my slash for the begining of the yaer, then when my birthday comes in may I will get another onyx 230 (i love that thing) and another reedy lipo:thumbsup:If i give the word about selling it, ill PM you on the other forum:wave:


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

Best R/C Vehicle We own! Bottom Line. Lipo Water proof, nothing but pure fun!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

been running a novak 13.5 system in mine and it is awesome , can't wait for some warmer outdoor weather!!!


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Just make sure not to take the "waterproof" feature too far. Lipos and water don't play well together. I see MaxAmps is now advertising their packs as "water sealed", but others are not.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

I still woulden't play with water and lipos personally:thumbsup: They will :freak::freak::freak: you lipo


----------



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

gettinnauti said:


> where about in medina do you race? what times? any indoor? and what days? i race at classic raceways in the akron area and we are running a indoor slash class its stock mainly but i have a couple different brushless motors ive been playing with so far my novak 13.5 and my LRP 10.5 have been the best.. However the stock class is alot of fun very low maintence and very reliable. Lipo is deffinetly the way to go


Sorry - Its been a while since I checked this - Thanks to everyone that gave me input. Since the last time I have purchased: Brand new slash, 6500 Mah 30c lipo, pers transponder, specktrum radio, alum shock caps, and a jc concepts body that I now have looking almost identical to Iron man Ivan stewerts' 1999 toyota trophy truck. I am racing March 8th in columbus with my brother (slash as well - he started it) I plan to get back into the driving groove - since I sold my nitro truggy a few years ago I have not touched one. 

The track in Medina is outdoor only - they just posted the tentative 2009 schedule and updated their rules for the slash a bit. (someone else posted web site in this thread - thank you) Looks to be a great place to race - I know little about it, but I live in Medina now - Just moved back up north from Cincinnati - Good to be closer to family members so they can talk me into buying RC Trucks again - Come on Spring!!:wave:

P.S. I work in downtown Akron so I may check out classic hobbies for some indoor - what day / time do they run slash class?


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

This place has a good electric turnout from what I hear in these cold months. http://arcshobbies.com/ If you work in akron its not too far. Ive ran truggy at Medina a few times, I like it there.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

RCgen - How do your bodies look after a few racers? Im sure they are getting pretty chewed up by sliding on the asphalt? Looks like lots of fun though!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Actually, the stock bodies are holding up pretty good. They are really thick.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats good to know. I thought they would get pretty shredded.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I race with Eugene and my body still looks good with a few scratches on the roof.Having a great time racing on the asphalt.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry Bill my aim has been off lately!!! LOL


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm glad................


----------



## Steen (Feb 15, 2009)

My friend has a slash and he is used to cars that do 60 mph, he hasn't got tired of it yet.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Slash Rocks!!!


----------



## gettinnauti (Jan 25, 2009)

www.classicrcraceways.com in akron has outdoor offroad track thats the best around and a clay oval and a street oval we will be running a stock slash class and a mod class where there are no restrictions should be another good summer we race out door on sat and sun


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i think the slash class is awesome, i think that will b the only class im goin to run once carpet season endscry since i just bought a house, need a new roof and dont wanna power up anything else like an 8th scale...


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

any recommendations on the cheapest place to get a SLASH ?


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

Maybe , let me know what you want and i'll get you a price


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

disruptor10 said:


> any recommendations on the cheapest place to get a SLASH ?


i just got mine, brand new in box, for 189 shipped off of ebay, id say thats ur best bet, or keep lookin on the swap and sell section here, they pop up every now and then but they sell like crazy!!!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Turtletrax said:


> This place has a good electric turnout from what I hear in these cold months. http://arcshobbies.com/ If you work in akron its not too far. Ive ran truggy at Medina a few times, I like it there.


i might have to check this track out this summer with my slash...


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

maxxgullo said:


> i might have to check this track out this summer with my slash...


i believe they are closed during the summer, they might have an out door track but have not heard anything about it..


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

anyone ever try runnin a slipper clutch elimanator on a slash ?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

disruptor10 said:


> anyone ever try runnin a slipper clutch elimanator on a slash ?


Just rips the gears off the truck.

You need so kind of slipper clutch on the truck!


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

i run mine with the slipper as tight as possible. if it slips at all, it loses too much corner speed.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

How long does your spur gear last?


----------



## cyoder#9 (Dec 21, 2008)

does anyone have a good loose dirt set up !!oils ? limiters? 4 stock springs running spec slash class!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerzferno said:


> How long does your spur gear last?


I run with mine tight also, spur shows no signs of wear other than normal. Still working great.

Main thing is to make sure you get a good mesh all the way around the spur. They are not perfect so you need to check all the way around and not in just one spot.


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

RPM said:


> Just rips the gears off the truck.
> 
> You need so kind of slipper clutch on the truck!


That happened to my brother! Learned really quick how to fix it!


----------

